# Dwarf Crayfish lost claw from molting



## toddnbecka (Sep 4, 2006)

Possibly just difficulty with the molt, or it may have been attacked while in the process. Crayfish are sensitive to hormones released during molting, and will seek out molting individuals while they're vulnerable. No big deal as long as the cray survived, the claw will grow back.


----------



## 247Plants (May 10, 2006)

Agreed...it will grow back no problem


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Yep...and if you wait long enough...they'll mate and have babbbbbbies. I have half a dozen dwarf cray babies that I can see right now. There's more under the female's tail!


----------



## boink (Nov 27, 2006)

maybe the cories attacked to avenge their fallen


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

boink said:


> maybe the cories attacked to avenge their fallen


LOL Talk about karma! LOL


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

lol. I guess you've been following my stories lol. No cories in there. And that dwarf cray wasn't with the cories. On the other hand, the one that was with the cories has a gnarly looking dead claw. His pincers are gone but his joints are still intact but are pointing to the side rather than in front. I think he's in pain. He's grown them back twice already lol. Karma.

Yah I know it'll grow back again. Just wondered if this was a common phenomenon. I guess he got attacked. Do pregnant cray's still attack? That's the only one with no injuries and a full set of claws/legs right now lol.


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

My pregrant cray ATE her man!

I keep warning my hubby that I've got a grill and I know how to use it. LOL.


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

lol. I wonder how the hell Milalic keeps his damn crays from eating eachother/snails/shrimps. My crays love anything besides Hikari Crab Bites or Hikari Algae Wafers. They go for it in the night but in the day they run away from it. Silly creatures.


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

Yea, I think most everyone makes the mistake at first by having them in a community tank.

My blue cray ate the entire lower fin of a huge angel. Then I had to build it it's own habitat, and gave it a friend to play with. Of course, it ate that up after mating, and finally had to live all alone.

Mean little things. But oh soo pretty.


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

LOL I think Pedro spikes his water to keep them docile. hahaha J/K He's just got the magic touch!  

Hey guys, we women can get a lil cranky when it comes to protecting our young and such. hahaha So she ate a few males, there are always plenty out there in the sea (or shall I say pond?). hahahahaha


----------

